# TTOC Easter Weekend ScoTTland - 22-24th April 2011



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well folks it is booked!

Date: 
Friday 22nd - Sunday 24th April 2011 (Easter Weekend!)

Location: 
Blair Atholl - near Pitlochry!

Hotel: 
Atholl Arms Hotel (http://www.athollarmshotel.co.uk/index.htm) - yes, we've stayed here before  
Tel: 01796 481205

Room rates:
With it being Easter weekend, we are tied to 2 nights stay :? 
Standard room: Bed and breakfast on the Friday night and dinner bed and breakfast on the Saturday night ~ £225
Superior room: Bed and breakfast on the Friday night and dinner bed and breakfast on the Saturday night ~ £255
The website lists the 2010 prices and we are paying a negotiated rate as they will be putting the prices up in January  

Route:
I've still to come up with routes but the plan is to have a Friday afternoon small tour, Saturday day trip and a small tour on the Sunday.

As usual, everyone is invited (even the southerners ). We always have a really good weekends away....laughs, fantastic driving roads, new friends.

So who is up for it?

Hev x

Booked:
Hev & phope 
Brittan
Wallsendmag (fingers crossed!)
dzTT
trev & Evelyn (I think!)
Blackers
brice1ie
phodge (maybe!!!)
jaqcom
wul
KevtoTTy (plus Bev/Doris/Marlene)
V6 SRS


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hev said:


> So who is up for it?


Me please


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brittan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > So who is up for it?
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I was hoping you'd say that.....that's why I went for Easter this time......when people have hopefukky a few extra days off 

Hev x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hev said:


> I was hoping you'd say that.....that's why I went for Easter this time......when people have hopefukky a few extra days off
> 
> Hev x


  I normally take the week before or week after Easter off work so may do my own thing before/after the weekend.

hopefukky????????????????????????????? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working Easter weekend but hopefully we'll get around that.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

brittan said:


> hopefukky????????????????????????????? :lol:


  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

planning ahead hev, i like it :wink:

i should be up for that even if i drive up after work on friday and meet up at night 

Darron


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be there if they have fixed the jacuzzi and a new ladder to get onto the bed


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Count us in Hev


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

We'd like a place on this tour Pleaseeeeee!! Sounds like a fab trip.. and never really visited scotland before.

A few familiar faces around too!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

blackers said:


> Count us in Hev


  ~ added!



brice1ie said:


> Hi,
> 
> We'd like a place on this tour Pleaseeeeee!! Sounds like a fab trip.. and never really visited scotland before.
> 
> A few familiar faces around too!!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ~ always great to see new faces  - we'll make sure you see plenty of our beautiful scenery and roads!

Folks, just remember to phone the hotel to book your own rooms......the hotel will probably guess it is for the group booking but it might be worthwhile mentioning the TT Owners Club.

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hev - got a few things to sort out at this end, but we could be very distinctly, probably possibles! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phodge said:


> Hev - got a few things to sort out at this end, but we could be very distinctly, probably possibles! :lol:


Woohoo!
Just make sure you make it! 

Hev x


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Papaya Flatdog has booked room...................... 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jaqcom said:


> Papaya Flatdog has booked room...................... 8)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Be prepared for some fab times!

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

jaqcom said:


> Papaya Flatdog has booked room...................... 8)


Excellent David  , Tom has just booked his too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just booked our family room for the Friday & Saturday  
Also reserved it for Sunday in case we plan to stay over.

Looking forward to it already [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Glad to see the third smiley from right is dressed in orange :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've just booked ,holidays come out on Monday fingers crossed


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to make an extra special effort to get to this one,I might have to do the same as daz and drive up on the Friday evening.so if you'll have me chuck my name down please  Cheers,wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> I'm going to make an extra special effort to get to this one,I might have to do the same as daz and drive up on the Friday evening.so if you'll have me chuck my name down please  Cheers,wul


 Wul we are taking bets on this one mate, and the odds are stacked against you :lol: :lol: 
fingers crossed you make it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Trev...when did the mkII happen????? i must have been gone for too long. looks lovely


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What mk2 ????? :lol: picked it up last week mate, drove from Dundee to Limekilns and its never moved since had two coats of polish though might get another couple this week :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: theres a surprise you having a clean car :roll: 
looks nice tho..ill need to pop over sometime to check it out :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

gives me something to do at the weekends, see you at some point will put the kettle on


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's very quiet on this thread what's the problem folks  we are usually on triple pages by this time and getting told off for going off topic, so why make this thread any different from the last few years


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Took a bird home after night clubbing last night and after a few drinks at mine we went upstairs. While we were taking our clothes off, a voice came from the bed that said 'i hope thats not that fat tart from last week'. The bird said what the flipping heck was that?! i said its that bloody memory foam mattress...


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> gives me something to do at the weekends, see you at some point will put the kettle on


Trev if your stuck at weekends I'm sure I could let ye polish my car.only igf your stuck tho  ( might keep you out those nightclubs)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > gives me something to do at the weekends, see you at some point will put the kettle on
> ...


 :lol: last time i was at a night club the bay city rollers were just starting up and am sure they were still at school :roll:
just drop your car off when your south of the border am sure i could thrash it ...... i mean polish it :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


My car ain't coming to you again.you hurt it last time. :lol: or sum thing in ur street did :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: you mean you hurt it i was in the navigators seat holding on, did you ever find out what was stuck in the front disc plate ?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: you mean you hurt it i was in the navigators seat holding on, did you ever find out what was stuck in the front disc plate ?


I didn't mate,I think it must,v just been a stone like you said.you must have released it when you were pushing at the back plate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like our holidays are confirmed  Just a quick question though, seeing as it is very remote are we not eating there on the Friday night (bank holiday as well)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like our holidays are confirmed  Just a quick question though, seeing as it is very remote are we not eating there on the Friday night (bank holiday as well)


could be easily arranged with the hotel 

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We ate on the Friday when we stayed there earlier this year 

They just added the meal to the bill.

There is also the choice of bar food next door rather than the posh dining room with the tartan & antlers.

@ Hev, have you arranged a distillery TTour yet? We need to get our priorities right :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like our holidays are confirmed  Just a quick question though, seeing as it is very remote are we not eating there on the Friday night (bank holiday as well)


 :lol: :lol:Very Remote you guys from the city what are you like, we could kill a deer on the way up for you and have a B\Q :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill phone them up at the weekend and get it booked 

@ Wul - ill head up wi you on the friday afternoon if your going

@ Trev - The Bay City whoooo? :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Rollers !!!! " Who" was a great rock band as well :wink:

But the best group ever AC/DC been to a few of their concerts


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This is looking to be a good meet:

James is doing tartan antlers
Hev is supplying some wee drams
Trev is doing a road kill BBQ
And I'm bringing my Magic Bus
And Wul's getting used as a punch bag by the mk2 owners (mod edit) :wink:

 :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You been on the magic mushrooms Brian :wink: 
What's your magic bus ? :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Rollers !!!! " Who" was a great rock band as well :wink:
> 
> But the best group ever AC/DC been to a few of their concerts


 :lol: aye my mum liked them sure shes got some signed stuff from them :lol:

not a fan of the Who but AC/DC, not your talking :wink: ...was at their gig last year [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

trev said:


> You been on the magic mushrooms Brian :wink:
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> Ill phone them up at the weekend and get it booked
> 
> @ Wul - ill head up wi you on the friday afternoon if your going
> 
> @ Trev - The Bay City whoooo? :wink: :lol:


Yup,up for that daz.You gonna have a wee look for the local gentle mans club :roll: 
Trev your starting to show your age.ac/dc,who..................and a mk2 tt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For those MkI owners who haven't seen the light this looks like a great time to compare the MkII range :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> For those MkI owners who haven't seen the light this looks like a great time to compare the MkII range :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


To be fair I'd have a tts or the rs.don't think I like any of the others.although trevs face lift is quite nice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > For those MkI owners who haven't seen the light this looks like a great time to compare the MkII range :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Two Rs and two TTS plus at least two facelift models it'll be like the Audi stand at the motorshow


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > You been on the magic mushrooms Brian :wink:
> ...


good one mate your to quick for me 

disappointed thought was looking forward to you in a top hat pulling rabbits out of it and doves out of your pants :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > For those MkI owners who haven't seen the light this looks like a great time to compare the MkII range :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


QUITE NICE Wul ya canny say things like that its my pride and joy ya kelty to##### :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> This is looking to be a good meet:
> 
> James is doing tartan antlers
> Hev is supplying some wee drams
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Rollers !!!! " Who" was a great rock band as well :wink:
> ...


Your mum whats her name i might know her :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa the good old days when music was music


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa the good old days when music was music


Didn't think that was out in the 80's


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

QUITE NICE, where does that leave me in the sport?
Maybe just a NICE :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Holly Molly what have I started now,all the mk 2 tribe want to kill me :roll: keep your hair on grandads  
Trev iv got to agree your car is better than quite nice.iv promoted it to rather nice 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Not good enough mate your still getting a thumping :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Not good enough mate your still getting a thumping :lol:


Bugger,it's just like being back at school :lol:
Next you,ll be takin my dinner money.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What you spend on food in a week that's a good idea I'll be getting an R8 next year then :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> What you spend on food in a week that's a good idea I'll be getting an R8 next year then :lol:


Haha,that is so true.when I'm away at work I'm between 20 - 30 quid a day on food n drink.I ain't even fat,Im just big boned :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: big boned but it's all the fat between your ears mate :wink:
By the way you better Say sorry to blackers mate guess you don't know what he does for a living  he'll be knocking on your door late at night


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What you spend on food in a week that's a good idea I'll be getting an R8 next year then :lol:
> ...


£28 is on the drink tho :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Say sorry to blackers mate guess you don't know what he does for a living  he'll be knocking on your door late at night


Is he pizza delivery man like???????? :lol: :roll: 
Daz the worrying thing is that's with out any beer.the beers a necessity tho n the foods a luxury


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> :lol: big boned but it's all the fat between your ears mate :wink:
> By the way you better Say sorry to blackers mate guess you don't know what he does for a living  he'll be knocking on your door late at night


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: big boned but it's all the fat between your ears mate :wink:
> > By the way you better Say sorry to blackers mate guess you don't know what he does for a living  he'll be knocking on your door late at night


Haha like it James Wonder if he knows what you do ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll try to keep my wheels in one piece for this meet  ........on the RS it would not be a cheap fix :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> I'll try to keep my wheels in one piece for this meet  ........on the RS it would not be a cheap fix :?
> 
> Hev x


How are we going off road this year :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Iv not got a clue? Never met the fella trev.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You've must of seen him mate, about 7ft built like a brick sh*^+ house 20 odd stone and a mood to match breaks fence posts with his teeth :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try to keep my wheels in one piece for this meet  ........on the RS it would not be a cheap fix :?
> ...


Maybe!
















  

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> You've must of seen him mate, about 7ft built like a brick sh*^+ house 20 odd stone and a mood to match breaks fence posts with his teeth :lol:


Christ if he's that big that tt must go like a lada :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Wowzeers wot the fook happened to those wheels


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > You've must of seen him mate, about 7ft built like a brick sh*^+ house 20 odd stone and a mood to match breaks fence posts with his teeth :lol:
> ...


 :lol: but it stops quick though uses his size 11s


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wul said:


> Wowzeers wot the fook happened to those wheels


I had a slight altercation with a piece of masonry on the A90 this evening......no obvious sign of damage when you look at the outside of the wheel...then you look inside and realise the tyre is holding everything together (I was doing 70/75 at the time ).....think I'll put a lottery ticket on this week!

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Wowzeers wot the fook happened to those wheels
> ...


That is scary  was it a pothole or masonry on the road?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

definitely masonry....white piece about the size of a small football, sitting on the white centre line....I hit it after I had overtaken and was making my way back to the left.....scared the willies out of me!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Flipping heck Hev  that's a disgrace they wheels have never seen a coat of polish for years :wink: 
Kidding aside Glad your ok could of been nasty


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Jeezo Hev...thats impressive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Jeezo Hev...thats impressive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You'll not be able to make a coffee table out of that mess,


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Jeezo Hev...thats impressive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Nope - but we'll have a frisbie!

Hev x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

That would be a Passat cc wheel Hev ?? Mine are still shiny (and in one piece)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> That would be a Passat cc wheel Hev ?? Mine are still shiny (and in one piece)


'fraid so!....Just as well the spare if a full size alloy 

Hev x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

yip..............you only get that with a classy chassis 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] is it time yet [smiley=book2.gif]

think we should get a meet organised before Christmas, bowling // karting anything in the warm  anyone interested ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Wake up Trev [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Wake up Trev [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


 Hi mate tell Adrian sorry about the weekend was late home Sunday will make it up for him, family pack of penguins will do i think :lol: got your money for the oil cap my first and last mod to be done on this car, :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 4000 post been a long time coming :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 4000 post been a long time coming :roll:












Happy 4,000th post Trev 

Just told Adrian about the penguins, now you've done it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: must cost you a fortune to feed the kid wouldn't like to feed him for a week :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] is it time yet [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> think we should get a meet organised before Christmas, bowling // karting anything in the warm  anyone interested ?


Sounds good, put us down, somewhere warm? 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] is it time yet [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Knew i could count on you mate better get the thinking cap on


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] is it time yet [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> think we should get a meet organised before Christmas, bowling // karting anything in the warm  anyone interested ?


I'm up for the cup with this ane trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] is it time yet [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


 :lol: you've no chance of getting a cup mate maybe a wooden spoon :wink: 
when are you back home again ?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's get it on yee ha :lol: I'm back home on Friday mate.need some play time


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Trev, let's all go to a certain Audi dealership, pick a different salesperson & waste their time for a couple of hours each, drink all their coffee/tea/juice, let the kids in & out of all their cars (feet on the seats mandatory)... :twisted:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: trust you to come up with something like that, are you back home most weekends Stuart ? See if I can get a track booked for karting


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im up for somethin warm  i had ice on the end of my nose yesterday up the top of a boat not good [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Im up for somethin warm  i had ice on the end of my nose yesterday up the top of a boat not good [smiley=sick2.gif]


 that's what the lookout said on the titanic Darron


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Im up for somethin warm  i had ice on the end of my nose yesterday up the top of a boat not good [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


 :lol: aye must have been a relative of mine


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: trust you to come up with something like that, are you back home most weekends Stuart ? See if I can get a track booked for karting


Usually drive back home on the Friday afternoon/evening and then back down on the Monday morning. :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's good then will get something sorted out will see what Monthefish is up to


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hurry up you!  :lol: 
Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> hurry up you!  :lol:
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: give me a min been polishing my motor :wink: 
electric bills going to HUGE with the lighting and heating thats being used over the last week


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Kev plus Bev/Doris/Marlene have reserved a room


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Kev plus Bev/Doris/Marlene have reserved a room


Luvvley jubbly


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

821 views and 7 pages this is not looking good guys  we need to get things moving on this going to loose our credibility as going off topic :lol:

ok i'll start "Wallsendmag is that right you've changed colours and suporting Shunderland fc now " :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> 821 views and 7 pages this is not looking good guys  we need to get things moving on this going to loose our credibility as going off topic :lol:
> 
> ok i'll start "Wallsendmag is that right you've changed colours and suporting Shunderland fc now " :lol: :wink:


Oi Victor put your teeth back in :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 821 views and 7 pages this is not looking good guys  we need to get things moving on this going to loose our credibility as going off topic :lol:
> ...


alright steptoe put your wig back on was only stating what your mate said :lol: :wink: 
by the way why have you stopped all the trains heading north it's only a wee bit snow on the tracks :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I f¥+€$#g hope your winding me up I'm heading home from London tomo or Friday.although the car seems to be very heavily covered in invk car park [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wul it's takind me 3 days to dig my van out and it's still not round to the main road


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> Wul it's takind me 3 days to dig my van out and it's still not round to the main road


You old 'uns need to take your time though! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Wul it's takind me 3 days to dig my van out and it's still not round to the main road
> ...


Lol we'll see when you get home think your in for a big surprise mate :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Get home? That will be easy...I never left :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll: a wee drop snow and you cannot make it to work youngsters these days :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i wish my battery would hurry up and get here


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i wish my battery would hurry up and get here


 Where's it coming from ? :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Mite as well be Australia :roll: its coming from Nottingham i think, phoned them up yesterday and they said its to be delivered on the 2nd, i just want it in time for the weekend the cars not moved much for 2 weeks now im fed up walking everywhere/getting lifts :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: it'll be here soon mate and the snow will be away haha


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Not really had any choice Trev, the A66 has been shut all week, no chance on the sedburgh road, going down the east coast wouldn't have worked either - no quattro for me anymore so scirocco has been tucked up in the garage since Friday evening. Kept the drive clear ust in case i could get away but there's no point when i can work from the house.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> :roll: a wee drop snow and you cannot make it to work youngsters these days :wink:


I beg your pardon mr trev! I got to London on Tuesday.  struggling to get home tomo tho :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Not really had any choice Trev, the A66 has been shut all week, no chance on the sedburgh road, going down the east coast wouldn't have worked either - no quattro for me anymore so scirocco has been tucked up in the garage since Friday evening. Kept the drive clear ust in case i could get away but there's no point when i can work from the house.


Haha wondered how you were posting pictures of the kids on an air bed in the snow :lol: better at home mate


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

It was a lunch break and sorry to say it wasn't the kids that were on the air bed - got a big bloody lump on my head this morning though after hitting that fence!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> It was a lunch break and sorry to say it wasn't the kids that were on the air bed - got a big bloody lump on my head this morning though after hitting that fence!


You big kid :lol: it might of knocked sence into you :lol: 
Bring it down to Limekilns and we'll have a go down golf brae should get 40mph out of the bed


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I can't, it punctured hitting the fence


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> I can't, it punctured hitting the fence


 :lol: :lol: should of done it here mate worse thing that could happen is you'd end up in the river Forth :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> I can't, it punctured hitting the fence


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This thread is useless without pics!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPR88YEi ... ata_player


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I can't, it punctured hitting the fence
> ...


Thankfully, no-one had a camera :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cough !!!










second cough !!!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPR88YEi ... ata_player


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> cough !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll: you've got to go one better eh


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That was a lilo, mine was more upmarket than that! :lol: :lol: (plus it was a wire fence)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> (plus it was a wire fence)


Ouch!

Be thankful it wasn't barbed wire! 

Hev x


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi sorry to but in just wondered if any body has owned my TT reg SL03 KZK got some service stamps from Glasgow audi. Silver 225. She IS TTOC Badged and now living on the Wirral.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry Paul I've never seen it up this way


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok thanks Trev. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Might find out for you someone will know whose it was


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Might find out for you someone will know whose it was


if it helps its not mine


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Might find out for you someone will know whose it was
> ...


 :lol: wrong colour mate, have you managed to dig your car out yet :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

it took an age mate.i cudnt drive it,with the streets not getting ploughed all the roads had been tramlined witharound 5 inch of snow in the middle.the tt wasnt having it so didnt get moved for yonks.eventually had to get it out for an mot tho


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well then Wul did it pass the mot for another year :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think its had Private plate. Silver, red leather interior


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Well then Wul did it pass the mot for another year :wink:


 it did mate,but to be honest im a bit pissed because since i picked it up it's got a big clumping noise from somewhere. I'm depressed


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I need to remember and phone this place at the weekend...i keep forgetting


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: you've left your work boots tied to the exhaust :wink:

is the noise coming from the front or back ?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Been a bit pre-occupied but thought you might like these pics. I was certain the roof was black when I went to bed :? (a couple of weeks ago in Lochgoilhead)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: you've left your work boots tied to the exhaust :wink:
> 
> is the noise coming from the front or back ?


I seems to be both the left side wheels  which I can't really get my head around.the car was fine when it went in for the mot but it's come out making noises.I,ll take it down to jim after Xmas n see wot the prob is.I only took it to local garage for mot so I'm a little cheesed off


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Jimmy that's a nice little covering of snow buddy.looks a nice car under there.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> Jimmy that's a nice little covering of snow buddy.looks a nice car under there.


It certainly looks a bit a bit better under all that Wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: you've left your work boots tied to the exhaust :wink:
> ...


Have you checked the front and rear springs mate you might have a broken one check the spring housing to see if the springs are whole


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Been a bit pre-occupied but thought you might like these pics. I was certain the roof was black when I went to bed :? (a couple of weeks ago in Lochgoilhead)


 Don't mind the snow on the car it's when it turns to ice I hate  
Roll on the summer  bugger Christmas let's go straight to summer


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Not seen any Newcastle posts recently on this thread


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

he's too busy fixing his boiler every 20 mins


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

lets talk about dunfermline  5-0 against the unwashed tonyt  :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> lets talk about dunfermline  5-0 against the unwashed tonyt  :wink: :lol:


Just got a call from a mate about the score did the other. Team not turn up ;0)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > lets talk about dunfermline  5-0 against the unwashed tonyt  :wink: :lol:
> ...


it was agood performance.a little entertainment for a change


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

your an easy man to please


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


at least you got to see yours, was so foggy at the falkirk game could hardly see the dour game lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Not seen any Newcastle posts recently on this thread


Speechless that's why :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Not seen any Newcastle posts recently on this thread
> ...


Okay....own up......who has seen the flying pigs????....cos they ain't up here!

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Not in Yorkshire either...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hammered


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Surely this thread should have some pictures of the TTs that are coming along on it 

Andrew, you could post how it going to look when it arrives on the 1st March :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Surely this thread should have some pictures of the TTs that are coming along on it
> 
> Andrew, you could post how it going to look when it arrives on the 1st March :roll:


Well if you want to shift the red QS :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Surely this thread should have some pictures of the TTs that are coming along on it
> ...


U got a problem with the red QS little guy :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

OK James do you want picture heavy thread :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > blackers said:
> ...


Not at all but there's a nice car behind :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Here you go James


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Here you go James


I was hoping you would post that photo, one of my favourites


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go James
> ...


Cracking (even if I say so myself :lol: )


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Very lovely, that be one of these modern saloon cars out of the paint shop in Larkhall


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Great picture...............but has it got a BIG engine 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jaqcom said:


> Great picture...............but has it got a BIG engine 8)


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

<yawn> <stretch> :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> <yawn> <stretch> :roll:


Gracing us with your presence for a while?....then crawling back into your pit???? :lol: :-*

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > <yawn> <stretch> :roll:
> ...


I forgot this place existed ;o)


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

KevtoTTy said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


This fab picture of my beautiful car sure is turning up in alot of places these days!!!

 :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So this threads gone a bit quiet for a Scottish meet :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

scared we get a telling off


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

On a Scottish thread ???? Anything goes


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Like a volcano - could erupt at any moment !! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

[smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Not long now......plus this: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=195493


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Forgot all about this thread :wink: wheres our leader ? still on holiday :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Not long now......plus this: http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=195493


 looks like its going to be a good meet  never been in NI, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Forgot all about this thread :wink: wheres our leader ? still on holiday :lol:


I wish!
"this is my island in the sun.........."

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot all about this thread :wink: wheres our leader ? still on holiday :lol:
> ...


 :lol: look who's back you still walking about in your flippers :wink:


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Snow on the Island ? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: look who's back you still walking about in your flippers :wink:


now you tell me....I was wondering why I was walking funny!

Hev x

ps not long now 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: look who's back you still walking about in your flippers :wink:
> ...


Too bloody long if you ask me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Come up to Crieff next weekend will break up the wait


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Finally pulled my finger out and got the time off organised for this. 

Booked the hotel this morning. 

Will sort out the hotel in Edinburgh for the previous nights rendezvous later.

Not sure whether I will be extending my trip to Ireland yet. May go home on the Monday and then go back to Ireland the following Friday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news sounds like a very colourful weekend


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

V6 SRS said:


> Finally pulled my finger out and got the time off organised for this.
> 
> Booked the hotel this morning.
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! 

Hev x


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> Finally pulled my finger out and got the time off organised for this.
> 
> Booked the hotel this morning.
> 
> ...


Excellent Sean - really no point in going all the way back home and then over to Ireland me thinks!

'Free' accomodation in North Wales the final Sunday/May Bank holiday if you need it :wink:

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

In a months time we'll be Edinburgh (hopefully!)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Had a quick call from the hotel today....still rooms left for anyone thinking about coming along.....just remember to mention Audi TT!

trev ~ you staying overnight?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Not this time Hev, will travel up in the mornings as it's only a half hour drive up for us  order a breakfast for us though :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Well Hev, finally taken the plunge and booked the room.....think I just got in by the skin of my teeth 

I'll maybe get to wear the new t-shirt.......Trev can bring his keyring :lol: :lol:

See you all on the 22nd

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be wearing more than a key ring Jimmy  it'll no cover up much or are you trying to tell me something :lol: 
Mind and give your car a bloody good clean it was in a shocking state the last meet :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Bloody disgraceful takin a car to a show in that state :roll: :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Trev, It was Evelyn told me :?

And your right it was covered in shine, we'll need to get the machine on it and dull it down a bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> Bloody disgraceful takin a car to a show in that state :roll: :wink:


That's it Wul, Trev ben pullin you strings?, I'm going through every bloody puddle on the way up to Blair Atholl


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I know wul and I are good mates but am no pulling anything of wul's :lol: :lol:

You'll not need to clean your motor as the hotel staff like cleaning the cars for you, they said they have ordered a load of Brillo pads just for this event :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hev said:


> Route:
> I've still to come up with routes but the plan is to have a Friday afternoon small tour, Saturday day trip and a small tour on the Sunday.


We will be setting off for Blair Atholl from Edinburgh Friday am and will get there for lunchtime on the Friday.

Hev do you still have a small tour planned for the Friday? No problem if not just wanted to check 

wallsendmag
Brittan
Blackers
brice1ie
jaqcom
KevtoTTy
plus V6SRS?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Route:
> ...


Are we not included [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Andrew that is what comes from cutting and pasting 

Post corrected


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackers said:


> Sorry Andrew that is what comes from cutting and pasting
> 
> Post corrected


Thanks James are we meeting up for a meal on the Thursday night ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure , but it would be a good idea.

Norton House is about 5 minutes from the hotel and has a very good brasserie and conservatory.
http://www.handpickedhotels.co.uk/hotels/norton-house/restaurants/


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We might pop over on the Thursday night for a meal  is it a freebe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you think we should put up a new post for food on the Thursday?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Why not and we can post it up on the mags events to keep folk happy and if it's not on, with all the other events, we can kick up a fuss like some others do


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL Trev :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sounds an excellent plan


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

June and i will drive up on the sunday,i think she has been on facebook talking to Evelyn :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Why not and we can post it up on the mags events to keep folk happy and if it's not on, with all the other events, we can kick up a fuss like some others do


Ooh controversial


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> June and i will drive up on the sunday,i think she has been on facebook talking to Evelyn :lol:


 Great news mate, facebooks a great thing keeps them away from us guys :lol: been watching the BTCC in peace :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't forget me James  .....I'm booked up now 

Looks like everyone from the east again. If you guys are going up in convoy, I could drive over on Friday morning and meet up somewhere around the bridge


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Don't forget me James


 :lol: as if we would :wink: better get started polishing your car its a Scottish tradition on these events the winner buys the drinks at the bar saturday night


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I got enough stick last week, im just going to let the dust settle on her  Mines a lager Trev :lol: :lol:

*Mod edit* I'll buy everyone a drink i promise signed jimmyf :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

jimmyf said:


> Don't forget me James  .....I'm booked up now
> 
> Looks like everyone from the east again. If you guys are going up in convoy, I could drive over on Friday morning and meet up somewhere around the bridge


Great to have you along 

We will be meeting up at the Travel Lodge near the airport (just off the A8), meeting at 9.30am setting off about 10ish. If you are coming from the west on the M8 it probably easier to meet us at the hotel. We can then set off together if not there is a Shell garage just before the bridge, let us know. We will have our two way radios tuned to channel 5 if you have one. 
I will PM my mobile no. to you.









http://goo.gl/maps/uZdI


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> I got enough stick last week, im just going to let the dust settle on her  Mines a lager Trev :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Mod edit* I'll buy everyone a drink i promise signed jimmyf :wink:


thats kind of you Jimmy the guys will like your offer :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Blackers ~ I've not got anything planned for the Friday (both phope and I are working all day on the Friday, so it will be 9ish before we get there) - feel free to go have a play 

Now now trev, play nicely! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a plan James, I'll meet you all at the travelodge at 9.30 

You'll recognise the QS by the steel wheels and plastic wheel trims , I'm going have to put the alloys on e-bay to pay for the drinks thanks to Trev [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*RESULT* just found out this morning we are on holiday from the Friday22nd to Tuesday 25th


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Blackers ~ I've not got anything planned for the Friday (both phope and I are working all day on the Friday, so it will be 9ish before we get there) - feel free to go have a play
> 
> Now now trev, play nicely! :wink:
> 
> Hev x


A Banker working on a bank holiday ???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Now now trev, play nicely! :wink:
> 
> Hev x


 where's the fun in that :lol:

thinking of buying a 370Z Coupe GT Manual, seems to be the car everyones talking about :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> thinking of buying a 370Z Coupe GT Manual, seems to be the car everyones talking about :lol:


<slap> wake up and smell the roses! :roll: :lol:

Oh, and just discovered that phope IS NOT working on the Friday....only yours truly!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of buying a 370Z Coupe GT Manual, seems to be the car everyones talking about :lol:
> ...


LOL at the pair of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sometimes I think the perception of me being completely blonde DOES actually have some truth!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't you have one of those datsun things ?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

What, a Bluebird????


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup........heap of rubbish.......paint 'slipped' off the front bumper 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Yup....paint 'slipped' off the front bumper
> 
> Hev x


Paint Never slipped off the bumper ! It was rubbed off with the toe rope you constantly had on


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

By all accounts I'm trying to justify my new purchase ,anyone give me some tips on how to do that ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> By all accounts I'm trying to justify my new purchase ,anyone give me some tips on how to do that ?


Sorry Andrew not sure what you are talking about, what needs to be justified? it is a very smart looking TTS


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

James viewtopic.php?f=9&t=202376&start=45 :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> By all accounts I'm trying to justify my new purchase ,anyone give me some tips on how to do that ?


You don't need to justify anything to anybody Andrew, it's your life you do what you want to do in it. it would be a sad place if we all had the same cars, clothes, etc, stick to your views. what is it if you spend £££££ on what you like just enjoy it and get on with your life


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> You don't need to justify anything to anybody Andrew, it's your life you do what you want to do in it. it would be a sad place if we all had the same cars, clothes, etc, stick to your views. what is it if you spend £££££ on what you like just enjoy it and get on with your life


Well said that man! 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol looking for a bigger soap box to stand on :wink:

Back on topic  what about a prize for this event like best turned out car and couple or person, best quote of the day  best picture of the event , get a small trophy no cheap plastic thing :wink: something to be proud of  just to give us all a wee boost up, and it will look good for the mag :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Lol looking for a bigger soap box to stand on :wink:
> 
> Back on topic  what about a prize for this event like best turned out car and couple or person, best quote of the day  best picture of the event , get a small trophy no cheap plastic thing :wink: something to be proud of  just to give us all a wee boost up, and it will look good for the mag :lol:


You've got competition this time :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=203007


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Lol looking for a bigger soap box to stand on :wink:
> 
> Back on topic  what about a prize for this event like best turned out car and couple or person, best quote of the day  best picture of the event , get a small trophy no cheap plastic thing :wink: something to be proud of  just to give us all a wee boost up, and it will look good for the mag :lol:


........or best keyring :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Longest distance traveled to the meet . . . .

BTW, have a think about how many pairs of cars of the same colour there will be at this weekend. 8) 
Could have a Noah Trophy.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

EASTER EGGS!!! :roll: Tesco are selling 3 for £3 on the smaller ones...ive alreadt spent about £30 on them in the past week :lol:

Ill give the car a wash on the friday before i head up...that'll be enough for me :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

EASTER EGGS !!! We could either decorate the easter eggs..... or the white MK11's.......opinions ??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Longest distance traveled to the meet . . . .
> 
> BTW, have a think about how many pairs of cars of the same colour there will be at this weekend. 8)
> Could have a Noah Trophy.


Same base colour as in errrr Orange ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Same base colour as in white, dark blue, nice blue, silver, red (maybe) and, and, nope can't think of any others. 

Noah Trophy = best pair.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: Noan Trophy good idea Brian think there's going to be a load of white TT's


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Lol looking for a bigger soap box to stand on :wink:
> 
> Back on topic  what about a prize for this event like best turned out car and couple or person, best quote of the day  best picture of the event , get a small trophy no cheap plastic thing :wink: something to be proud of  just to give us all a wee boost up, and it will look good for the mag :lol:


Biggest hangover :lol: because i might be celebrating on the sat nyt,if not I,ll be drowning my sorrows :?


----------



## Mator (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds a good event, disappointed I can't make it but hopefully i'll get to the next one.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Lol looking for a bigger soap box to stand on :wink:
> ...


drowning your sorrows hopefully :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mator said:


> Sounds a good event, disappointed I can't make it but hopefully i'll get to the next one.


no chance of getting round any of the days mind its fri, sat, sun,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


iam with you Darron :lol: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> EASTER EGGS !!! We could either decorate the easter eggs..... or the white MK11's.......opinions ??


not coming in mine then :wink: 
Anyone popping across to Edinburgh for a meal thursday night :?:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Well iv got to admit to having 2bottles of champers in the fridge  I'm pretty confident  .I might see ye on the sunday [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mator (Mar 28, 2011)

trev said:


> Mator said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a good event, disappointed I can't make it but hopefully i'll get to the next one.
> ...


Got plans for the whole weekend but may make Thursday night. Where were you thinking of going?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mator said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Mator said:
> ...


think Blackers has arranged a meal here mate  ........viewtopic.php?f=3&t=203007


----------



## Mator (Mar 28, 2011)

no chance of getting round any of the days mind its fri, sat, sun, [/quote]

Got plans for the whole weekend but may make Thursday night. Where were you thinking of going?[/quote]

think Blackers has arranged a meal here mate  ........viewtopic.php?f=3&t=203007[/quote]

I'll pop along for that then, good pre event meet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mator said:



> no chance of getting round any of the days mind its fri, sat, sun,


Got plans for the whole weekend but may make Thursday night. Where were you thinking of going?[/quote]

think Blackers has arranged a meal here mate  ........viewtopic.php?f=3&t=203007[/quote]

I'll pop along for that then, good pre event meet[/quote]

thats great will meet up with you to go across, as evelyns working that night


----------



## Mator (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds a plan. Double helpings then Trev? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mator said:


> Sounds a plan. Double helpings then Trev? :lol:


best thing you've said tonight :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Count me in for the meal Thursday night please 

I've bit the bullet and booked into the Travelodge Thursday night - will give me the opportunity to meet some of the other guys, and save me a drive over in the morning


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

jimmyf said:


> Count me in for the meal Thursday night please
> 
> I've bit the bullet and booked into the Travelodge Thursday night - will give me the opportunity to meet some of the other guys, and save me a drive over in the morning


Sounds good Jimmy, glad to have you along


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

blackers said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in for the meal Thursday night please
> ...


Cheers James.......looks like being a great weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Count me in for the meal Thursday night please
> 
> I've bit the bullet and booked into the Travelodge Thursday night - will give me the opportunity to meet some of the other guys, and save me a drive over in the morning


Great news jimmy you'll enjoy the weekend


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right guys.....phope and I were having a think about a route. The problem is, we disagree on what sort of distance should be involved! I thought about a wee toot up to Malaig on the Saturday but phope says that is too far. What sort of distance would you like to go on the Saturday and Sunday?

Any suggestions on where you would like to go?

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Up to Malaig on the Saturday, sounds great  
No problem with the distance, about 250 miles? Should be an excellent run out with wonderful scenery.
Plus we get to see Ben Nevis.

We could lunch at Mallaig and then a nice leisurely drive back 

I guess you could do an alternative shorter route Hev for those not wanting to drive so far and that way you cater for both camps.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sounds good to me. 

I'm presuming that the route would be via Loch Tay, Glencoe, Ballachulish, Fort William - or something similar.

James: Is it worth looking at a small route for the Friday? Edinburgh Travelodge to Blair Atholl is only a couple of hour's drive or so; maybe a loop up through the Cairngorm National Park towards Balmoral?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hev said:


> Right guys.....phope and I were having a think about a route. The problem is, we disagree on what sort of distance should be involved! I thought about a wee toot up to Malaig on the Saturday but phope says that is too far. What sort of distance would you like to go on the Saturday and Sunday?
> 
> Any suggestions on where you would like to go?
> 
> Hev x


Hi Hev,
Was wondering what was on for the Sunday and where to meet, won't manage the whole weekend. Will be travelling up from Edinburgh.

Reg


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Reg
Was wondering what was on for the Sunday and where to meet, won't manage the whole weekend. Will be travelling up from Edinburgh.

Hi Reg
We will be traveling up on the Sunday as well if you want to meet up at the north side of the bridge 

Cheers trev


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

brittan said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I'm presuming that the route would be via Loch Tay, Glencoe, Ballachulish, Fort William - or something similar.
> 
> James: Is it worth looking at a small route for the Friday? Edinburgh Travelodge to Blair Atholl is only a couple of hour's drive or so; maybe a loop up through the Cairngorm National Park towards Balmoral?


Hey Chaps,
Im up in the highlands over easter, may pop along. I think they have finished all the road works, going over to Mallaig havent they?. Im staying in Strathdon, near Lecht ski centre, so may call in at Blair on the way up, regards, SIMON.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

brittan said:


> James: Is it worth looking at a small route for the Friday? Edinburgh Travelodge to Blair Atholl is only a couple of hour's drive or so; maybe a loop up through the Cairngorm National Park towards Balmoral?


Sounds like a plan Brian 

Did you mean something like this?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would we not be better heading through Perth and Blaigowrie then around the loop to the hotel ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> Sounds like a plan Brian
> Did you mean something like this?


Yes, exactly like that!



wallsendmag said:


> Would we not be better heading through Perth and Blaigowrie then around the loop to the hotel ?


Yes, that looks like the obvious way onto the route, no need to go to the hotel first.

So from Travelodge to Blair Atholl 208 miles / 4.75 hours according to Google.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&sourc ... e=UTF8&z=8


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

trev said:


> Reg
> Was wondering what was on for the Sunday and where to meet, won't manage the whole weekend. Will be travelling up from Edinburgh.
> 
> Hi Reg
> ...


Hi trev,

Did not manage the last meet due to work, but yes that would be good to meet up on the North side will be coming from Ratho, what time is good?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Reg good news you can make it  am going up on Saturday as well so I will find out what time the sleepy heads will be up on the Sunday morning  takes about an hour from the bridge so it might be an early start for us


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Hi Reg good news you can make it  am going up on Saturday as well so I will find out what time the sleepy heads will be up on the Sunday morning  takes about an hour from the bridge so it might be an early start for us


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmy you get all the sleep you can mate before the event, am usually the security bloke walking around the car park at all times of the night checking the cars  its up to you this meet :lol: 
Last big meet we had down south we stopped off at a travel inn pulled into the car park and thought it was a caravan park gypsies were camped in the carpark about had a heart attack  ask Hev and Peter about it [smiley=gossip.gif] 
About 02:00 rabtt phoned my room !! Think you better go downstairs there's police officers in the carpark fighting with the gypsies they might damage the cars!!!! I ask him to go as well he said I can't I've na clothes on :lol: :lol: big brave fireman :wink: :lol: where is Rab by the way ? He's not posted up for a while


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> jimmy you get all the sleep you can mate before the event, am usually the security bloke walking around the car park at all times of the night checking the cars  its up to you this meet :lol:
> Last big meet we had down south we stopped off at a travel inn pulled into the car park and thought it was a caravan park gypsies were camped in the carpark about had a heart attack  ask Hev and Peter about it [smiley=gossip.gif]
> About 02:00 rabtt phoned my room !! Think you better go downstairs there's police officers in the carpark fighting with the gypsies they might damage the cars!!!! I ask him to go as well he said I can't I've na clothes on :lol: :lol: big brave fireman :wink: :lol: where is Rab by the way ? He's not posted up for a while


Lucky me i missed that one then :roll: :lol: 
i dropped rab a pm ages ago hes not been on for a while i think.

cant wait for this now mite be the weekend to run in a new exhaust


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

First big meet and your car let you down  at least you got halfway there :wink: 
Might give Rab a text see if he's still on the planet :wink: think he got himself a Westfield might be out playing with it :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite make it the whole way next time :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

its went suspiciously quiet on here...whats happening 2 days without a post? thats not the typical scottish thread way :lol: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> its went suspiciously quiet on here...whats happening 2 days without a post? thats not the typical scottish thread way :lol: :roll:


I've been ill


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > its went suspiciously quiet on here...whats happening 2 days without a post? thats not the typical scottish thread way :lol: :roll:
> ...


ive been working  but this weekend off


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Quick question  what happening on the sunday anything planned


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Quick question  what happening on the sunday anything planned


Urmmmmm kind of :roll: :lol: .....any burning desire for anywhere in particular??

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question  what happening on the sunday anything planned
> ...


no not really Hev  just Reg and oor self's are heading up just wondered what time you lazy lot would be up at :lol: 
will see you on Saturday and have a chat (sensible chat if we can) and i'll text Reg whats happening sunday morning


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you seen next weekends forecast ?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, Mr Orange, what is it forecast ??


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.holiday-weather.com/blair_at ... ecast.html


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Have you seen next weekends forecast ?


Weather looks okay to me 8) 
Not sure Andrew if  means good or bad? What have you seen?

According to the BBC we are getting sunny intervals, 17 degrees and very good visibilty


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Saturday was showing as 21


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill be bringing the shorts for this i think 8) que the rain and hail :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Ill be bringing the shorts for this i think 8) :lol:


sunglasses needed now :wink: for the showing off of your wee white sticks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

As for the Sunday....how about 10am kick-off?.................not very sure where we are 'kicking-off' too but that'll come to us!

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

@ Hev, sounds good  
10am it is


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be bringing the shorts for this i think 8) :lol:
> ...


Trev my legs a re whiter than your car :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Your just out to upset me Darron


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

What tiem we heading off on the saturday? just so i know when to drag myself out of bed if i dont see any of you on the friday night :roll:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Your car got varicose veins Trev? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: no jimmy just a good shine well it will be by the weekend if I get some time to have a go at it


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hev said:


> As for the Sunday....how about 10am kick-off?.................not very sure where we are 'kicking-off' too but that'll come to us!
> 
> Hev x


Trev, Is that going to be a 10.00am kick off for Sunday, cant wait  Coming down today was thing of coming past your place for a chat will you be there? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > As for the Sunday....how about 10am kick-off?.................not very sure where we are 'kicking-off' too but that'll come to us!
> ...


 i should be mate depends on what her in doors has planned :lol: you've got my mobile no :?: just text when your thinking of dropping in  met the other guys last night in Edinburgh better get your car shining their cars are great examples

cheers trev


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi folks,

What time will you be back in the hotel tonight? I might pop up for an hour or so for a chat and look at the Cars. Unfortunately i'm busy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

trev said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Trev, All shining ready to go, but have to drive all the way from Aberdeen to Ratho, will have to start cleaning all over again [smiley=bigcry.gif] Will tex you when i get to yours. Reg


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem Reg  see you later on

Abe mine your camera :wink: will see you tonight going up for a meal


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont finish work until half five, so it'll be a couple hours at least after that before I get up there so will nodoubt find you all propping up a bar somewhere!

Thomas


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

What time the action starting on Saturday? not sure what time we will get there at tonite.

Darron


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys,hope you all have a great weekend.I would have loved to join you but it's a busy wknd for me.again,have fun and i expect loads of pics.cheers,wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Hey guys,hope you all have a great weekend.I would have loved to join you but it's a busy wknd for me.again,have fun and i expect loads of pics.cheers,wul


your working to hard mate can see a mk2 before the end of the year sitting in your drive


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> I dont finish work until half five, so it'll be a couple hours at least after that before I get up there so will nodoubt find you all propping up a bar somewhere!
> 
> Thomas


good to see you again Thomas and your new TT looks 8) will be even better with the strut caps fitted :lol: hope to see you on sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hehehe :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,hope you all have a great weekend.I would have loved to join you but it's a busy wknd for me.again,have fun and i expect loads of pics.cheers,wul
> ...


I ain't worked for 2month now buddy.iv got the fitb a today and then out on the batter after it to celebrate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Ahh Darron mentioned you and football last night :lol:. well enjoy will see your around pop round one night


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheers Trev, it was a good night and I hope everyone else enjoys the run today or should I say have a smurftastic time.

Will get my first shiny bits put on soon, thanks for them!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

thomas you'll have to change your profile now that you have a new car


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Was a good weekend out despite the weather on Saturday. Me and Zoe had a good time and so did the Lamb :lol: 
a nice wee drive back home despite people cutting in front of us a few times.

Good to meet a few new peeps , and hope to see you all again sometime.

Darron & Zoe


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done Hev had a great time and good to put faces to names and a big welcome to Reg for his first meet hope you make it to a lot more, not got our pictures downloaded yet but will make an effort after my tea :wink: 
heres one for wallsendmag & Val
sorry about the pic taken from the iphone


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Edit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a brilliant time over the last few days. Great to see everyone again and to meet the new faces.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Was a good weekend out despite the weather on Saturday. Me and Zoe had a good time and so did the Lamb :lol:
> a nice wee drive back home despite people cutting in front of us a few times.
> 
> Good to meet a few new peeps , and hope to see you all again sometime.
> ...


Glad you and Zoe enjoyed it Daz - hope to see yous again soon. Nice gentle drive down - but what about that silly c_w at Dunblane roundabout - wen't out out of it feeling like a magnet :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to Hev and everyone for a funtastic weekend  A great bunch of guys (and bitches  ) and a super mix of driving and socialising 8) 8)

Here are some of my pics. Apologies if it's over the top but I felt the stunning locations justify it 

































































































Lazy was a little lamb, it's fleece as white as snow
And every where a TT went,the lamb was sure to go


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

I came Saturday morning, where were you all ?. Looking at the photos, you must have come past where i was staying, like ships in the night. I was staying at Strathdon. Youve come over the big hill to Strathdon there, then turned left to go over the big hill towards Grantown on Spey, over Lecht ski centre ?. So sorry to have missed you all. But i did have a fantastic time on the roads you all seem to have been on, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Simon H said:


> I came Saturday morning, where were you all ?. Looking at the photos, you must have come past where i was staying, like ships in the night. I was staying at Strathdon. Youve come over the big hill to Strathdon there, then turned left to go over the big hill towards Grantown on Spey, over Lecht ski centre ?. So sorry to have missed you all. But i did have a fantastic time on the roads you all seem to have been on, regards, SIMON.


That was the route on Friday :?


----------



## mansoni69 (Oct 8, 2010)

SO Gutted!

Having opted to take my mini up this weekend, I drive past you lot on my way back to Pitlochry.

Really must get more involved on this forum!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> a nice wee drive back home despite people cutting in front of us a few times.


What was up with that Landrover at the roundabout ?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Trev and thanks for the tea on Friday, Had great day on the Sunday well worth it fantastic views, A big thanks to everyone who i meet, and hope to again, Just arrived back in Aberdeen.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Hi Trev and thanks for the tea on Friday, Had great day on the Sunday well worth it fantastic views, A big thanks to everyone who i meet, and hope to again, Just arrived back in Aberdeen.


Hi Reg
Glad you enjoyed it and we hope you can make a few more events


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > a nice wee drive back home despite people cutting in front of us a few times.
> ...


? Landrover ? Roundabout never saw anything Andrew what was up with it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

it overtook us on the inside then cut us up and crawled away from the lights


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> it overtook us on the inside then cut us up and crawled away from the lights


 :lol: thats farmers for you


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Some great pics, looked like a great weekend. 8)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > it overtook us on the inside then cut us up and crawled away from the lights
> ...


 :lol: :lol: i blame you for flying past him trev :wink:

Me and Jimmy had another few at further down the road..must have been one of those days


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


*ME* not me never saw it :wink: he must of saw the lamb in the back of you motor :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Baaaahh :roll:

:lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Baaaahh :roll:
> 
> :lol:


Maahh lamb was sleepin in the back - had a busy weekend!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mator (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds as if a good weekend was had by all. Hopefully I'll get to the next one


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Got our damaged memory card back today, so a couple more pics


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

keep them coming Peter you must of taken loads :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Trev, More pics from Easter weekend, first go at photobucket, Hope this works.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Trev, More pics from Easter weekend, first go at photobucket, Hope this works.


get more of these up Reg :lol: :lol: think i might lower it a wee bit what do you think


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

needs slammed on its erse trev :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> needs slammed on its erse trev :wink:


 what the car or me :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Id say both, :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Id say both, :wink: :lol:


i would wear the seat of my pants out stepping off the pavement if i get any lower :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

its ok you get used to it, ive been wearing my jeans that low for years now :lol:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

trev said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Trev, More pics from Easter weekend, first go at photobucket, Hope this works.
> ...


Your right was thing of undertaking you. :lol: :lol: No more pic the rest is out of focus due you road conditions.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

shame Reg  i like a good picture show :wink:


----------

